# found cat hanging from tree



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

If you really want to know how some people think about animals them read on. I came home from work this afternoon and let my two cats out to their pen which I built for them and only take them out when I'm home. I heard a strange noise coming from the woods but couldn't identify it. I kept hearing this long drawn out wail so I decided to find out what it was. What it turned out to be was a beautiful orange tabby that was tied up by his tail on a branch of a tree. The poor cat had been there for awhile and was really stressed out and had tried to chew his tail off where he could reach it. It was so tired that I had no problem getting it down but the catch was that someone had taken its tail and actually tied it into a knot so I had to cut the branch off. I took it to the vets and because of no blood getting to the tail he said he would have to cut it off. It was someones cat and I told him I would pay for the operation and I plan to keep it if I cannot find the owner. I was a professional boxer when I was younger and believe me when I say if I ever catch the person who did this I'm going to teach him or her a lesson they will never forget. Don't think I have ever been so mad. :x :x


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

OMG 8O , that is horrible!  That owner better not come forward or else :x . I hope kitty will be fine.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Bless you for investigating the noise and saving this poor kitty. You truly have a heart of gold! :angel


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That should be reported to the police. It's a criminal offense punishable by huge fines and lengthy imprisonment if convicted. And however did it deserves whatever the judge throws at them and more. :x 

PS - don't take justice into your own hands, though, or YOU could be in trouble with the law. Your testimony and the vet's testimony are necessary for the perpetrator's punishment. You want your witness to be unimpeachable.

And if the local law enforcement puts this down on the bottom of their list of priorities, call your elected officials: alderman, mayor, etc. And your local newspaper and television stations.

This is an absolute outrage and just burns me up. :evil:


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

grrrrr....i hate people because only people are capable of torturing and mutilating something that cant protect itself and then leaving it to suffer...

Im glad this kitty has a new owner like you. A home where it could be shown love for the rest of its life. I can hardly wait to see pictures of the little one you rescued


----------



## santarosacat (Jul 9, 2006)

I attended volunteer meeting at local animal shelter, and was told that if you come across of this type of situation, you should report it to animal resque. If cat has a chip, they can trace to owner, and open the claim. Actually in my town there was a case of neglected dog, so owner paid all the fees to vet, and then penalty, and also 180 hours of community service, and no right to adopt animals for the next 5 years. And thank you for saving this creature.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I just don't get some people...I really don't. I'm so glad you found him in time to save him and were willing to take care of him. Now we know why you're name is Mr Kind :lol: 

I'm thinking that this probably wasn't the owner of the cat that did this. It sounds more like something a bunch of teenage boys or some aspiring serial killer would do to a stray or lost cat. 

I hope you get to keep him...this should create a special bond between you.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

I contacted the police but they said they would investagate but was little they could do. In this city I live in just a short while ago two teenage brothers were arrested for killing a cat by twisting its neck until it broke. What did they receive. A $50.00 fine and 10 hrs. of community service. They even admitted what they did but got off with just a slap on the hand. They need tougher laws to protect animals.

I also thank you for your advice on letting other police do there job so I won't get into trouble. I'm really one of the nicest person you would want to meet, but get me angry(which doesn't happen much) and I can and will do some damage to others just as they did to that cat.

My wife and I want to start a cat shelter for animals that have to be borded by their owners when they go on vacation, etc. but really don't know whats involved. Do we need a license to do this? I know we will have to get insurance and have a good vet for standby but is that all we need except a nice building?


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Mr. Kind said:


> I was a professional boxer when I was younger and believe me when I say if I ever catch the person who did this I'm going to teach him or her a lesson they will never forget. Don't think I have ever been so mad. :x :x


I understand exactly how you feel. I wasn't a professional boxer, but I have an equalizer, it's called a BAT. A nice aircraft alloy aluminum skull-cracker. I know this might not be a good thing for me to be saying here, but your last post about the "sentence" (travesty is more like it) an animal abuser would get for torturing an innocent cat just makes me even more sure that taking an assault and battery charge for teaching a piece of crap a hard lesson about animal cruelty would be well worth it.

I know there's a really slim chance that cat you rescued might have slipped away from a responsible owner who kept him indoors and misses him, but may I suggest you place a simple "found cat" ad in the local paper without mentioning how you found him. If the owner of that cat was not someone who is really a good, caring owner that would search long and hard for their lost baby and answer ads like yours, then they don't deserve to get him back anyway. He'll be better off with you.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so glad you found him when you did, Mr. Kind. That poor kitty. :sad2 

What absolute waste of a human being does this?? It makes me sick.


----------



## Domino (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh God, that people makes me so angry! :evil: I would want to do justice by my own hand, too. :? You keep the kitty though, who knows how the previous owner (if he had one) was, I am sure he's better with you.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Mr. Kind said:


> I contacted the police but ... was little they could do.... They need tougher laws to protect animals.


Contact your city council or whatever body of elected officials make the laws for the city. Tell them the whole story. Tell them you'll be voting for someone else if nothing is done.


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

yes and its so easy for the owner to lie and say that some teenage kids must have done it when infact it could have been his very own son or something


----------



## SneezerCallie (Aug 29, 2005)

And people wonder why I prefer the company of my pets. I swear people make me sick! I opened this thread thinking a kitty was stuck in a tree and hanging off a branch, only to sit here with my jaw dropped as I read it. Thank God you found him. It just sickens me that nothing happens even when people are caught abusing animals. A fine and community service? Give me a break. I'd end up in jail if I ever saw anyone hurting an animal.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I opened this with my stomach starting to crunch up - thinking the cat was already dead. Thank goodness for Mr. Kind!


----------



## ILoveMittens (Sep 21, 2006)

awww poor cat!!


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

You've probally seen the criminal around your neighbor hood who's done this if it happened that close to home, talk to the other neighbors and kids around and I'd bet you would have a fairly accurate approximation of who to keep an eye on, and maybe even come up with a witness.

I hate reading these type posting, but reality has to be faced, and the reality of some being so cruel and mean to cats, really gets to me, I'm of the mind that I would do an 'on the spot correction too', because as far as criminal justice being served, it's a joke for most who get out and reoffend. A good ol' Singapore caining in the town square with 6 months in a real jail cell, where you don't get out for nothing, till your time is up is where I would start.


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

I was scared to open this thread. Poor kitty. :evil: I will never ever be able to understand why someone would do something like this. If I ever found anyone hurting a animal they would be sorry. :evil: 
Thank you for rescueing this poor baby.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Well I finally have some good news. The owner has been found and "lucky" has been missing for 5 days. We think we know who did this to Lucky(he wasn't to lucky was he) and if it's who I think it is as promised I'm going to teach him a lesson even thopugh he's only 24 and I'm 62. Lucky is doing well and the owner couldn't have thanked me enough for what I've done and he's picking up the charges. I went up to see Lucky today and he must have rembered me because he came right up to me and kissed me on the nose while purring like a lion. Made me feel good. His tail was cut off right up to his butt but the vet says he will be fine.


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

awww...and i still dont get any pictures of lucky


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

> *We think we know who did this to Lucky(he wasn't to lucky was he) and if it's who I think it is as promised I'm going to teach him a lesson even thopugh he's only 24 *


I hope the owner is able to pin charges, it's creepy, and you probally found out the owner is more familiar with this dunce. I had the feeling you'd figure out who the bad characters around were, hope you can find a witness or some other evidence to nail him on, though we know he'll deny it, but you'll see right through that if he's guilty, god bless you for being Mr. Kind, for this kitty and his family.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What an unspeakable act of cruelty! As others have posted, I hope this criminal is found and punished for what he has done. This is infuriating, and I understand why you would like to handle matters personally, but I fear you might be punished more severely than the real criminal!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Well I think that Lucky was very lucky....after all you came along and saved hime, got him medical attention and returned to his home. :lol: :yellbounce :lol: 

:worship Mr. Kind


----------



## nwlily32 (May 20, 2004)

*a happy ending .. thank goodness*

 You are truely a Kind soul.. In a sense.. Lucky was very "Lucky" for you saved his life!! I hope that the person who did this pays dearly!!! I am so glad that lucky is doing well and that his owners were so appreciative... what a nice ending to what could of been a very sad story.. thank you!! please keep us posted to his recovery...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm glad he has a good owner to take care of him  and I hope that criminal gets charged! :x


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

That is absolutely disgusting! I don't know what kind of human could torture another creature like that. I seriously can't even comprehend it. I feel sorry whom ever it was, and hope they get the help they need, because it's obvious they have mental problems. 

I'm so glad you found dear Lucky.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Well-- Lucky is now home and feeling no ill affects from her ordeal. I had a "talk" with the person who did this and found out that he is a mentally ill person who is being admitted to a hospital by a court order. Hopefully they will be able to help this young man so he can lead a normal life. The owner was so grateful to what I did that he wanted to give me a big reward which I refused. I was just glad I was there to help


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:heart :heart 

You're our hero!


----------



## Nyar (Nov 12, 2004)

whatever cruel humans do to cats should also be done to them.

one time my cat came home soaked in kerosene and evidently got away from someone trying to set him on fire. trust me, if i caught someone doing that to my cat i most assuredly would set them on fire.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Glad this person is getting the help that they need!


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

What a horrible, tragic but ultimately happily ended story. Mr. Kind, you are nothing short of an


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

This is one of the reasons why my cat is indoor only!


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

And you all were getting onto me for keeping my cats in my room

after reading this story, i'm glad I keep all my cats in my room! If they got out, they would probably run out the front door and get hit by a car! This is just another reason why I keep my cats in my room


Good job Mr. Kind! I'm glad this story had a happy ending!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

newcatowner7 said:


> And you all were getting onto me for keeping my cats in my room
> 
> after reading this story, i'm glad I keep all my cats in my room! If they got out, they would probably run out the front door and get hit by a car! This is just another reason why I keep my cats in my room
> 
> ...


No, actually people were telling you you shouldn't have your cat confined in your room and let it roam the whole house instead of outside.


----------



## saffron (Jan 14, 2005)

my heart sank when I first saw this thread but thank goodness for Mr.Kind
:worship


----------



## karebu (Sep 12, 2006)

*Poor Cat*

That is horrible what happened to the kitty  You know there are allot of people out there who actually believe animals are things with no feelings. I was living with this one guy who tried to stop me from rushing my cat to the vet when he was laying on the floor, screaming in pain from a bladder infection, blocked uretha. He tried to tell me that animals don't feel the way we do and that Funny-Face wasn't really in pain, he was just acting out in self-preservation. Then proceeded to tell me that taking him to the vet was a big waste of money because Funny-Face is obviously an inferior cat and I should let natural selection happen. thinking of this still infuriates me...then he had the balls to tell me if I left with the cat, he was going to report my car stolen. :twisted: I said "Great, I'll call them for you and you can explain to them why you think my cat should die a horrible, painful, and completely preventable death. It is animal abuse to deny your pet medical care when it obviously needs emergany care." I had no problems getting him to the vet after that and Funny-Face is still here while that guy is long gone. It just blows my mind that he tried to stop me from taking my cat to the vet in my car with my money from my job :dis . The scary part is he got two kittens from the animal shelter shortly after me and the boys left. What he said to me that day made me pay attention to what people around here say about animals and how they treat them and that guy isn't alone in thinking that crap. 
I'm glad you were there to rescue the poor cat from the tree. How is he doing today?


----------

